
Courts Must Allow Online Platforms to Defend Their Users' Free Speech Rights - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/courts-must-permit-online-platforms-raise-their-users-free-speech-rights-eff
======
I_am_neo
If the laws only protect the profits of the company, where will all the people
go for justice?

